
Brilliant Pencil Sharpener Design Helps You Endlessly Extend Pencils - hellofunk
http://www.core77.com/posts/46964/Brilliant-Pencil-Sharpener-Design-Helps-You-Endlessly-Extend-Pencils
======
turbohz
Great idea! Would be way cooler if it did not require glue, though.

